# How often do you smoke your pipe?



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

once a month/week/day/serveral times a day?p 

I smoke my pipe like 3-5 times a week.

What is considered moderate pipe smoking?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have more than 1 (actually around 20-23).

today, i have had 3 different pipes, but i'm also stuck in PA with nothing to do in my hotel room.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

From what I've seen....It seems that pipe smokers smoke more frequently then cigar smokers.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

on a work day I have a small bowl or 2 but on weekends usually 3 or 4 bowls per day with cigar ro two for good measure


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

2-3 bowls a day, usually, although some days I get busy and forget and only have one. I don't think I've had more than 3 since I started though. That's spread out over several different pipes. 

Usually I smoke the first couple in a cob, I feel better about chewing on the stem of a cheap pipe.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I smoke about two to three bowls a day and it is in different pipes each time. Then after I smoke the pipes I let them sit for a couple days to a week.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

1 bowl per day, 2 on the weekends. For me, it's a seasonal thing. Right now, I only smoke 1 or 2 cigars per week. Once the warm weather hits, I find myself more in cigar mode. I'll smoke cigars every day, but the pipe only once or twice per week.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

During work, 2 bowls. 1 on the way to work, 1 on the way home.
My time off, 3 to 4 depending on if(ok, WHEN) the cigar bug hits me.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Lately? Hardly ever. I've been on a cigar kick for the last few months. I've been trying as many different ones as I can so I can buy some to put down long term. Once that's done, it's back to the pipe....probably once or twice a week.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1 - 2 bowls per day, three if I don't have a cigar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

3 to 5 times a week with 2 or so bowls per sitting.


----------



## stewby (Feb 17, 2007)

2 or 3 bowls a day, a different pipe each time.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

If the weather is nice 2-3 times a week, but in the winter barely at all. If I could smoke inside it would be a few times a day.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

A couple of times a week ... and smoke cigars a couple of times a week .... and smoke cigarettes more than a couple of times an hour.

:hn 

I need to rearrange my priorities.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Depends on what im doing. I dont smoke on days when i work except if i am excited to try a new blend, then i may have a small bowl in the evening. I smoke on my days off and on sundays at the pub. So on average i would say 2-3 times per week. However i have been known to go for weeks without smoking, sometimes im just not in the mood, i smoke for pleasure and if i dont feel like smoking then whats the point?


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I usually smoke my pipe more during winter for some reason...maybe I like how it keeps my hands warm. At any rate, I usually smoke it 3-4 times/week during winter, hardly at all during summer.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Millow said:


> If the weather is nice 2-3 times a week, but in the winter barely at all. If I could smoke inside it would be a few times a day.


If I could smoke indoors I would definately smoke every day too!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Once a day, sometimes twice.....
Smoking my pipe is part of my unwinding ritual when i get off from work....
Something about packing, smoking, and cleaning the pipe just helps me relax.

-hyp


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

One bowl when I'm home smoking in my garage. At my local B&M hangout, at least 2-3 bowls and 1 cigar.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Good thread, interesting to see how much the others here smoke their pipes...

I smoke a bowl a day usually, maybe two on my days off. I smoke one pipe all day long, whether it's one or more bowls - then it gets cleaned and put in the rotation. I've got 8 nice briars and one OLD cob that I rotate. 

I can smoke in the house, so lucky in that regard. I usually sit in my favorite chair and puff for a few minutes, then set it down for an hour or so and hit it again for a few minutes. That's why a bowl can last a good part of the day if not all day depending on how much time I have. Just tamp and re-light it throughout the day...


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

4-5 times a day


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Not too much lately, maybe a few bowls every other week. I do plan to start back more, trying new (to me) blends.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

anything from 2 to 8, weekdays 2-3, free days 4-8, yes I did say EIGHT!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I am new to this and finding some good tobacco to smoke, but I have done up to 4 bowls in a day. At least one a day and one cigar. That is a lot of smoking.


----------



## dmarcus48 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi guys, newbee here. Just got back into pipes after about 20 years, so I'm currently smoking 1 or 2 bowls a day (in the garage, wife DOES NOT approve) LOL. Oh well.

And hi from central NJ.

Dave


----------

